

Watch the 26th Chaos Communication Congress - ugh
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/wiki/Streaming

======
pudo
For all those watching the recordings, let me recommend today's Wikileaks
talk. Their current proposal of establishing Iceland as a safe haven for data
(and thus giving the nation a new business model) really deserves some
consideration and maybe some publicity in the US.

------
stse
Wish I was there. This is THE European hacker conference.

